

Stealthy Government Contractor Monitors U.S. Internet Providers - pmorici
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/08/01/stealthy-government-contractor-monitors-u-s-internet-providers-says-it-employed-wikileaks-informant/

======
chancho
_Its mission: to use a variety of intelligence-gathering efforts to help the
government attribute hacking incidents._

 _And whether that massive data gathering violates privacy? The organization
says it never looks at personally identifying information_

If it's not personally identifying then how is it useful for attribution?

~~~
Perceval
Aggregate statistical data can also be useful.

------
trotsky
August 1, 2010

also

<http://cryptome.org/0002/vigilant-fraud.htm>

------
tptacek
Wasn't this whole thing a hoax? That's my understanding of it. Have new facts
come to light, or is this just a couple crazy people with delusions of
grandeur talking themselves up?

------
grav1tas
1,300 new employees by July 2011? Who are these guys? This whole thing sounds
like a total fake, especially after reading the cryptome piece on it.

